# USB Trek Thumbdrive

## keschrich

A while ago I bought a 16mb USB Thumbdrive from a company called Trek, and it's proved pretty handy for windows as I can store my encryption keys and other small files on it (I only have the 16mb model)..  No luck getting it to work with Linux though.  The company doesn't claim support so I'm not really expecting much, but it would be nice if I could get it to work.

Has anybody had any luck with it?

----------

## Niek

From http://www.thumbdrive.com.au/faqs.htm :

 *Quote:*   

> Q     How do I use ThumbDrive Smart on Linux?
> 
> A     Reboot your PC
> 
> Login as root
> ...

 

----------

## keschrich

Okay, thats more than I knew before (apparently Trek's Au page is much better than it's USA counterpart...), but thanks to the infinite wisdom of this damn devfs there is no /dev/sda.  (excuse my language, but thus far devfs has caused nothing but extra frustration...next time i install gentoo it's getting axed for sure) 

Where would I be able to find it's equivalent in devfs?

----------

